# Hymer Camp 64 Questions



## Tuckers6 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi, Just purchased a 1993 Hymer Camp 64. The previous owner had passed away hence no advice. Have been looking for the Water Tank drain valve. Any help please on this.
Also it seems the previous owner had removed the water pump or water pumps. Can anyone tell me how many are fitted (1 or 2)
Thanks


----------



## Tuckers6 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Hymer Camp 64*

Sorry I think its a Hymer Camp 64. Ducato Based, 6 Berth, Rear Bedroom. The paper work I have states the valve is 'Right Hand Bench seat, beside wardrobe' Well next to our wardrobe is the bedroom, and in front is the kitchen!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I don't know about that model, on mine you have to pull the (sink like) plug out via the (easily accessed) large filler cap . . Unlike other bits which being German seem to be over engineered, this method of draining down the water tank is simple & effective


----------



## Tuckers6 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks, did look inside & thought it looked like a plug. A bit cloudy in there and tight fit with my arm.
Any idea how many water pumps there should be? It's a bit confusing, there are 2 +ve & 2 -ve connections. (2 -ve & switched live from kitchen tap & switched live from bathroom tap). I cannot see the point unless 2 pumps supply more pressure if being used at the same time.
Thanks very much for the info, will have a go later.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

i had a HYMER camp65 which will be similar the drain plug was inside the tank and it had two submersible pumps 1 in line and one at the end of the pipe. hope this helps.


----------



## Tuckers6 (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes thanks Found the drain in the bottom of tank as you said. Can anyone tell me if it is normal to have a mass of pipes & manifolds near the water heater? I would have expected to see 2 hot feeds & 2 Cold feeds? If anyone has a water diagram or photo that would be a great help.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

My 65 had a boot/rear locker, it had a long plastic manifold which a previous owner had allowed to freeze and split it had been bodged with araldite it was an absolute pain, in the end i managed to replace it with some tee,s and y pieces it had a lot of pipes to it but i cantremember what they were all for.


----------

